# XML Datei in Java angeben Pfad?



## Lisa ausem Schwabeländle (4. Nov 2007)

Hallo ich muss in Java einen Parser schreiben der später meine XML Datei parst die Frage allerdings is wie muss ich in Java den Pfad angeben das meine XML Datei auch gefunden wird die ich parsen möchte also mometan hab ich folgenden CODE:
Sprich wie weis Java wo meine Datei sich befindet?? Weis da jemand was wie der Code lauten müsste???


public class SAXParserDemo {

	public void performDemo(String uri)
	{
		System.out.println("XML-Datei wird geparst:" + uri+ "\n\n");

		try {

			// Einen Parser instantiieren
			XMLReader parser = new SAXParser();

			// Das Dokument parsen
			parser.parse(uri);

		}
catch(IOException e){

	System.out.println("Fehler beim Lesen des URI:" + e.getMessage());
}
catch (SAXException e){
	System.out.println("Fehler beim Parsen:"+ e.getMessage());


}


	}


	public static void main (String []args )
	{
	if (args.length !=1)
	{

		System.out.println("Aufruf: java SAXParserDemo [XML URI]");
		System.exit(0);


	}
	String uri = args[0];
	SAXParserDemo parserDemo = new SAXParserDemo();
	parserDemo.performDemo(uri);

	}



}


----------



## The_S (5. Nov 2007)

äh, den Pfad angeben, wo sich die Datei befindet? Also z. B. "C:/xml/deineDatei.xml", oder wo liegt das Problem? Willst du mit relativen Pfaden arbeiten und weißt nicht wie?

Stefan ausm Königreich (Unter-) Franken


----------



## Gast (6. Jan 2009)

bei mir wäre es ein relative pfad! höchstwahrscheinlich auf einem PC. wo die Datei dateien liegen kann
ich nicht absehen.  mir wäre was benutzerfreundliches lieber als eine einfache pfad eingabe wenn jemand libks etc weiß ich wäre dankbar.


----------



## Ebenius (7. Jan 2009)

OP, bist Du sicher, dass dieser Thread nicht im Anfängerfragen-Forum landen sollte?


----------

